# Ventura County AMR testing process...



## SURFINOC85 (Aug 10, 2010)

Just wondering if there are any Ventura County AMR medics out there? I have recently placed an app. in and have a written test coming up. Just wondering about the whole testing process and interview... Also, if anyone knows of any medic openings in ventura AMR and what the pay is like... I've heard nothing but positive things about AMR ventura. Anyways hopefully someone can answer my questions thanks!!!


----------



## terrible one (Aug 11, 2010)

I can help with some questions (I don't work there but have 3 good friends that do). And yes it is one if the top private companies in socal to work for if not the best.

As far as testing you have a written test, a skills test and an interview. I haven't heard of how many openings they have but they don't test often, maybe 2x a year. Pay starting for a brand new medic is around 42k a year. You work VCFD Kelly schedule although they do have 3 or 4 day cars (12hr) shifts running each day. 

Any other questions I'll try and help you. Good luck


----------



## SURFINOC85 (Aug 12, 2010)

Terrible One thanks for the the info! I just wanted to confirm what I've been hearing was true. I received a letter for the tests dates and like you said I have a written, skills, and oral all on different dates. My written is coming up on Friday. Do you know if AMR's written tests are all the same? I took one a couple months ago for Rancho Division and passed, but their not hiring at the moment. Anyways just want to thank you again for the help, and I'll keep you posted on the process.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 12, 2010)

Not sure if they are. I don't believe so but could be wrong.


----------

